# Quilting message board?



## ai731 (Sep 11, 2007)

Does anyone know of a good quilting-specific message board or site like Ravelry for knitters? As I get more and more into quilting, I'm looking for other good sources of information and inspiration.

Thanks!
Jan


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

http://ths.gardenweb.com/forums/quilt/

http://theotherroom.phpbbserver.com/forum.html

These are two that I belong to. The first you can view even if you don't sign up, the second one you need to register first, but it's free also. Great ladies (& 1 gent) at both with lots of great information to share.


----------



## jokey (Aug 17, 2005)

http://www.quiltingboard.com/


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

http://www.quiltsyourway.com/forums/


----------



## sewtlm (Mar 22, 2006)

www.quiltropolis.com

You sign up for only the groups you want to be on.


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

This is nice:

http://forums.delphiforums.com/QuiltPox/messages

also

http://forums.delphiforums.com/QuiltingPassion


----------

